# It's working for me, so why change?



## bloodbinds

I've been told today that my diet is rubbish and that i need to change it because i'm doing awfully. Even though i'm losing weight really well.


My problem is, is that i only eat once a day. I eat around 1200 calories a day, usually all in one meal. It's what i've always done :shrug: for as long as i've been feeding myself, though i used to eat a lot more calories, and during pregnancy i was always hungry and would eat all the time, which is why i put on so much weight. It's just what works for me. I can't snack, i can't eat several small meals, i've tried and i just can't.

I also don't exercise. I do a bit of walking as i will take Bella over the road to the park most days, but apart from that i don't do anything else, and i'm not interested in exercise really, not at the moment at least. (some months i go through phases of wanting to exercise, but that's a whole other story)

So basically, i don't exercise, i eat 1200 calories (so little because i really am just sitting around most of the day) and only in one meal a day. (also drink 3 cups of puer tea a day and take Acai tablets and multivitamins)

And yes, i am well aware there are a thousand better ways to lose weight, healthier ways, etc, and i've been told by a 'friend' that i'm not doing it the 'right' way so i should change and force myself to eat at least 3 times a day.

However, i am losing weight. I started the 1200 calorie diet end of nov (after a couple of weeks on CD) and kept at it for about a month and lost just under a stone and then i upped my calories again to about 1800-2000 and stayed about the same weight for a few months and now i've gone down to 1200 again and losing weight about the same pace (3lbs a week)

So if i'm losing weight still, and its worked for me before without all the weight going back on - can't i just keep on with what i'm doing? I'm taking vitamins so my body is getting what it needs, i'm having enough calories, i feel fine, i'm never hungry, i'm losing weight, is it _really _that bad?:shrug:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Depends on input having in the inside, which you cant see.

Ive learnt a lot in last16 months. i would advise on exercising so many benefits. Also eating 6 x meal not 3 very good for healthy body clock.

I can understand how your weight coming off but think for overall health and keeping. Off long term need not eat in one go, thats my thoughts.


----------



## cleckner04

I think what your friend means by the 'right' way is by doing it in a way that will help you keep it off long term. Losing 3 lbs. a week is actually too much I think. Experts usually only recommend losing 1-2 lbs. a week to be 'healthy' about it. I've read losing it too fast will only raise your chances of gaining it back later on. Not sure how true that is though. On the other hand, your diet isn't drastic so that is a good thing. I've seen people on here doing extreme calorie cutting and only eating like 800 calories a day so the fact that you are still managing to eat enough calories is a good thing. 

HOW are you eating that much in one meal though? I eat 3 meals a day and it's REALLY hard for me to get 1400-1500(I breastfeed so need more calories a day than the average person)


----------



## peanut56

cleckner04 said:


> I think what your friend means by the 'right' way is by doing it in a way that will help you keep it off long term. Losing 3 lbs. a week is actually too much I think. Experts usually only recommend losing 1-2 lbs. a week to be 'healthy' about it. I've read losing it too fast will only raise your chances of gaining it back later on. Not sure how true that is though. On the other hand, your diet isn't drastic so that is a good thing. I've seen people on here doing extreme calorie cutting and only eating like 800 calories a day so the fact that you are still managing to eat enough calories is a good thing.
> 
> HOW are you eating that much in one meal though? I eat 3 meals a day and it's REALLY hard for me to get 1400-1500(I breastfeed so need more calories a day than the average person)

I agree! :thumbup:
It is kind of an unconventional diet, maybe that's why your friend reacted like that? 
If it's working for you, and you don't feel deprived, and you feel like you can continue it for the long run, then just keep at it! Tell people you're doing the Atkins diet or Weight Watchers or something like that so they leave you alone. :haha:


----------



## Miss Broody

Yeah the 3 times a day thing is a bit of a myth i think, i understand that eating in the morning gets your metabolism going where as if you eat late at night you go straight to bed on it, but other than that, not an issue!!

However that said yes 3lb a week is not recommended as it is unlikely to be sustainable - supposedly 1-2lb per week stays off better. Also if you eat too little for too long your body thinks you are starving it and will slow down your weight gain - but as you say it is working at the minute, so why change.

The main thing is to make sure you are getting all the nutrients you need - not just multi vitamins - vitamin tablets dont contain protein for example.

x


----------



## bloodbinds

Well i'm on myfitnesspal.com and it tells you how many calories you've got to eat in a day and how mnuch protein and all that, so usually i eat my one meal and then if i've got anything left over and i still haven't eaten enough protein etc then i will make sure i eat the calories and enough protein as an afternoon snack or something.


I've also need told that 3lb is a bit too much weightloss, but i think it's mostly because of the puer tea and the acai tablets which both encourage weightloss. Docs told me acai tablets might make me lose half a pound more a week, and the same for the puer tea, so i guess technically i'm losing 2lb a week and the tablets and tea are just boosting my metabolism or somehow helping me to get another 1lb because i do zero exercise! Lol.

Next week i'm starting a toning regime though (no point losing weight if you've still got a saggy stomach! Lol) so will probably be upping my calories anyway!


----------



## pinkbow

I think if its working why change it, 3lb isnt alot to not maintain from chick. You will keep it off if you just dont fall back into the same routine and put in a bit of exercise which 

Anyway my personal trainer i had always told me Aslong as you are burning off the excess cals your fine :)


----------



## babyfromgod

If that works for you then i don't see a problem, i wish i had the will power to stick to one meal a day but i know it isn't something i could keep up in the long term, but since you don't feel hungry or deprived and are losing weight i would stick at it


----------



## Gen79

It's called intermittent fasting and is a legitimate strategy. :winkwink:

https://www.leangains.com/2010/10/top-ten-fasting-myths-debunked.html


----------



## misslissa

bloodbinds said:


> I've also need told that 3lb is a bit too much weightloss, but i think it's mostly because of the puer tea and the acai tablets which both encourage weightloss. Docs told me acai tablets might make me lose half a pound more a week, and the same for the puer tea, so i guess technically i'm losing 2lb a week and the tablets and tea are just boosting my metabolism or somehow helping me to get another 1lb because i do zero exercise! Lol.

Are the berries and tea defo helping you do you think? How long have you been using them?


----------



## aliss

Meal frequency theories have generally been debunked... eating 6x a day is no better for your metabolism than 3x a day. Calories in, calories out.

If it works for you, and you feel good, then do it. The only issue with no exercise and 1200 calories is that you are also looking at losing overall muscle which in the end, will make a skinny but less fit looking you. I suggest a basic strength routine :) But that's not for everyone, so whatever floats your boat. Just keep in mind that overall muscle will make you look better at the same weight and prevent osteoporosis etc. in the future.


----------



## SRTBaby

Heck! I wish i had the motivation to do it because i would. I had a roomate in college that only ate once at dinner, she would skip meals all day and only eat dinner. She was skinny i also think she had issues, she ate that way for the 4 years i knew her lol!


----------



## babybaillie

It does sound a bit unhealthy. And with a little girl. i wouldnt want mine growing up thinking that was normal. I think it would be better to try and have 3 meals with ur lo but use the same amount of cals if that works for u


----------



## bloodbinds

babybaillie said:


> It does sound a bit unhealthy. And with a little girl. i wouldnt want mine growing up thinking that was normal. I think it would be better to try and have 3 meals with ur lo but use the same amount of cals if that works for u

I don't eat with Bella at all, she hardly ever sees me eat, lol. She had breakfast and lunch at nursery, and i eat while she is at nursery, and she has dinner when she comes back but if i do eat in the evenings then its after shes gone to bed. So weather i ate 3 times a day or not at all, she wouldn't see me eat anyway! Lol.


----------



## OmarsMum

I followed what you'r doing when I was 21 (11 yrs back), & I lost all the excess weight. Now I have a healthy BMI & I'm UK size 6. But I'm not fit. I have 36% body fats with 20% muscles of total body mass. My body age was 71 yrs 2 months back. Now I'm working on reducing the percentage of fats in my body & building more muscles which is not easy at the age of 32. xxx


----------



## JayPee

I haven't read any posts on here besides the original posters, so don't know where we're at now lol. but...

I have read many interesting studies on this. I forget what it's called, but essentially you fast all day, and consume all your calories in one meal at night time. This will take a lot of time to get used to as this is not what most people are accustomed to doing, but it can definitely work.


----------



## tina_h75

:flower: I just want to know what you are eating that has 1200 calories in it?


----------



## Jackyx

It may not be considered the healthiest diet- you need meals through the day to keep your blood suger levels balanced etc... so basically you may be losing weight but it won't be making you healthier.

If you want to be slim and healthy just have a light breakfast and lunch and a large evening meal, and try and do some excercise as all you are doing is losing a bit of fat and muscle mass- you lose muscle mass before fat i believe.

Believe me it is not the way to go to look better, i am 8 stone 3 at 5' 4" and was incredibly unfit and though i didn't have alot of fat on me- you could still see it as i wasn't toned, so even i you do slim down i know you won't look as you would expect to.

I now go to the gym and eat a light breakfast and lunch and a normal tea (can contain plenty of fat and calories as it shoukd be your main meal of the day and you need some fat and calories) and i go gym classes 3 times a week, and i haven't lost weight as i lose fta but gain muscle- and i can see it cause i look alot better then i did, a toned tum that you can actually see muscles in now and toned legs that don't wobble lol (Yes you do still wobble abit when slim but not toned)

This is a bit long but thought it would be good to explain how you can be slim but totally unfit and not even look that good in terms of still havings lumps in all the wrong places lol.

If you want to lose weight and look more toned at the same time- eat heathly and excercise is the way to go- and yes i'm afraid it does take a bit of work but excercise really does make you feel much better about yourself!


----------

